# got part of my Halloween up.....



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, couldn't wait....... so I put up part of my haunt. 


hope there is a pic now...


nope, still no pic............

.finally got pic up. kinda small, hope you can see it.   shows up a little bigger in my album


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

oh such a tease


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Pics now!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

tell me how.....please...i'm begging you. can't figure it out..........


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really wish they could make it a bit easier to post pics, took me a while to figure it all out too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm dying to show off and hear all your marvelous 'ooohh's and aaah's' LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Load the pictures into Photobucket or Flickr first and then link to thread (copy IMG code and paste into the post).


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

There is a "Attach Files" section below in the Additional Options. Click the Manage Attachements, and you should be able to upload the images. Otherwise do like Spooky1 said and upload the files elsewhere and just post the link.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

you guys are great. unfortunately, i don't know diddly about photbucket/ flicker. And I clicked on manage attachments, hit browse, upload. didn't work. even tried putting it in my albums the same way and it came up 'upload failed'. GGRRRRRR and it's so sad. y'all are missing out on an AWESOME looking cemetery!!!! LOL


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

We are now waiting! So excited. I am putting up my fence and some stones tomorrow I will post some pics too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I will somehow figure how to post a pic!!! I need to beat Steve posting!!! LOL


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If you are running a browser that blocks popups, switch this feature off and when you click Go Advanced, Manage Attachments and you should get this popup.



Got to Upload File from your computer. Hit browse, find the jpg you want to upload and violin (or is it viola?) - it's uploaded. Hit submit reply and you are done.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

creepers said:


> you guys are great. unfortunately, i don't know diddly about photbucket/ flicker. And I clicked on manage attachments, hit browse, upload. didn't work. even tried putting it in my albums the same way and it came up 'upload failed'. GGRRRRRR and it's so sad. y'all are missing out on an AWESOME looking cemetery!!!! LOL


What size are the picture images? You may want to try resizing them first to something like 640 x 480 before trying to upload them.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

The Pod said:


> What size are the picture images? You may want to try resizing them first to something like 640 x 480 before trying to upload them.


thanx, pod. still anxiously waiting for my daughter to wake up so she can help me. it's rough being Old & Blonde!!


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

that looks great. is there still more to put up?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

From what I could see (yeah, kinda small pic), it looks very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The combination of cemetery and boarded windows looks really good.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I do the bbcode option.Click on the pix in album down below is bbcode highlight it right click cut and than paste where you want it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanx everyone for the compliments!! y'all are too kind!!!


----------

